# Host Milan 2017



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Looks like there are going to be a few interesting new products at Host this year (October 21) so thought I'd start a thread to discuss anything of interest. From what I have seen there's going to be the Mythos 2, La Marzocco Leva (below) and San Remo 'revolutionary' grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Start selling your houses , children , pets and wives for that machine ...

It will be an updated version of this prototype i think called La Curva previously


----------



## orphanespresso (Apr 5, 2013)

OE Pharos 2.0 ready for Milano

Barb and Doug


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

That LM looks like a nightmare out of Starwars.

Why do many new machines have too look so ugly ? I thought that Italians made elegant, beautifully designed stuff......


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Mythos 2


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

espressotechno said:


> That LM looks like a nightmare out of Starwars.
> 
> Why do many new machines have too look so ugly ? I thought that Italians made elegant, beautifully designed stuff......


The French do


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Leva in action


__
http://instagr.am/p/BadwX3XDW9v/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That's worse....


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Link to HB with exciting toys from Profitec & Rocket:

https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/host-milano-2017-news-t49056.html


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Christ I cringe hard every time Host comes around as SO. MUCH. UGLY. TECH.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BaeE4JIBDBZ/

Rocket portavia


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BaeLMUphh3h/

The EK43S, loads of stuff on this espresso.tv instagram page.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I so want a EK


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I rather have a well aligned Titus, instead of going through all the hassle in aligning an EK... again!

I doubt they have done anything to solve that annoying issue


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

My god that rocket porta via is so desirable in a I don't really need one, I'd hardly ever use it but it's just so good to own kind of way


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

That La Marzocco Leva, now that looks intimidating


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Saw this on another thread (not really suitable to discuss it there).

Is this basically a Mignon(W)?


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Ceado single doser:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BagMV7TDYx6/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

These grinders are gonna be stupid expensive....


----------

